# Random keys not working on keyboard



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a Logitech K200 keyboard. It's been quite a few years since I have been using it.

It had been working fine till a few days ago. Now random keys aren't working. Like F2, N, Alt, left & right arrow keys.

Particular problem is with the N key, for which I have to use the onscreen keyboard & it's quite annoying.

Sometimes, the keys work all of a sudden. Like, for the past 2-3 days, the keys started working. Since yesterday afternoon, they again stopped working :/.

What could be the cause? I uninstalled & reinstalled the drivers too.

Should I just buy a new keyboard?


----------



## techstuff (Mar 2, 2017)

no, I would never buy a new keyboard just because of some keys,

I think this is one of the classics, dirt
this would explain why random keys like alt, f5, z sometimes work sometimes doesn't work
here's a video that I found, how to clean classic keyboards like your's






if it's not the case please reply.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the keys either work together or not at all. I mean that the keys I mentioned.. if one doesn't work, the rest don't work too... and if one starts to work, the others work too.

So, it is my logical guess that this doesn't have to do with dust perhaps.

I don't have a spare keyboard, and I am skeptical if I take the keyboard apart & it will work again.

I have taken an old keyboard apart, because it wasn't working.. I took it apart, & tried to clean it, and put it back, after which several keys stopped working. Although I should mention that it was one of those very old keyboards, and not these modern ones.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

In that case, it sounds like a faulty keyboard.


----------



## techstuff (Mar 2, 2017)

yep, it sounds like a faulty keyboard
here's a great 34.99 keyboard I would recommend this one for you:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DBJTZU...vy-20&linkId=b44e270638ee20f058266f243f99f6fc


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You should have a spare USB keyboard and mouse for your desktop because you never know when one or the other will go bad.
I'm partial to Logitech because they make quality devices and have been in business for a long time.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

techstuff said:


> yep, it sounds like a faulty keyboard
> here's a great 34.99 keyboard I would recommend this one for you:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DBJTZU...vy-20&linkId=b44e270638ee20f058266f243f99f6fc


Yes, seems like it. I think it might be some kind of electronics signal problem with the keys? That's what seems logical to me.

Thanks for the suggestion, but that one is quite costly.

I have decided to go for this one by Logitech:

http://www.amazon.in/Logitech-K120-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1490292194&sr=1-1

I want a wired keyboard, & it seems good, & in the budget.

If there are other good brands to consider, which won't be much costly, please let me know.

Once I get a new keyboard, I can take apart this old one and experiment on it.



flavallee said:


> I'm partial to Logitech because they make quality devices and have been in business for a long time.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


I too liked Logitech, & have been using their products... but since last few purchases I haven't had good experience with their products, specially the mouse. The last two mouse I bought from Logitech have gone bad quite soon.

I bought two mice a few months ago, since both of them went bad. I bought one for my laptop, a Logitech one, since I won't be using it that much. The other I bought is from HP, which has good ratings on Amazon, and so far it seems great to me.

I am looking to buy another HP mouse for my friend, who also needs a new mouse.


----------

